# Van Cats



## mellowyellow (Jan 20, 2021)

Van, Turkey.  A Van cat, a breed known for its white coats and blue or amber eyes, looks through a camera at a protection centre that issues health certificates so the cats are ready for adoption

Photograph: Mesut Varol/Anadolu Agency/Getty Images


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 20, 2021)

When my husband was in the Army, he brought home several Turkish Van cats from Izmir while he was stationed there. That was a long time ago in the 90's. A long story...


----------

